# Nilfisk Outlet



## sharkey (Mar 19, 2009)

Anyone used them? How long do they last on average? Worth paying to extend the warranty?
https://www.nilfiskoutlet.co.uk/products/product.asp?id=5395
Seen that and it looked OK to me. Only going to be used for the car once every 2/3 weeks with a snow foam lance too. Had a karcher k2 but didn't last very long before it started to pulse.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

I purchased my old Karcher from an outlet and it last 10 yrs and still going strong it was used 2/3 times a week.

I would say go for it.


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

I have that exact pressure washer and does a cracking job. It's used weekly by me and has never missed a beat in the year I have owned it. 

The only thing I will look at replacing is the hose and the plastic one is starting to drive me mad with all the kinks etc


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

steve_07 said:


> I have that exact pressure washer and does a cracking job. It's used weekly by me and has never missed a beat in the year I have owned it.
> 
> The only thing I will look at replacing is the hose and the plastic one is starting to drive me mad with all the kinks etc


totally agree with that i just don't want to pay £50 for a new hose.


----------



## c0r54 (Jan 16, 2007)

Used them twice so far, however currently waiting on a refund from two not up to scratch E130, now currently waiting on a P150 to come into stock, however much cheaper than paying full retail price.

However what's people's thoughts?


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

The format of that site is virtually identical to the Karcher outlet site - coincidence?

Also genuine 6 m nilfisk hose on Amazon 13.99


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Hufty said:


> The format of that site is virtually identical to the Karcher outlet site - coincidence?


Apparently not..



> Managed for Kärcher by JMS Group





> Managed for Nilfisk by JMS Group


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

steelghost said:


> Apparently not..


And 'Cleanstore'. The nilfisk vac I just bought is awesome and so very cheap, delivered within 3 days :thumb:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I pulled the trigger on the Titan at 59.99 with loads of extras inc hose reel which is what I want. It's a special edition of the c120 just for Argos I think.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Hufty said:


> I pulled the trigger on the Titan at 59.99 with loads of extras inc hose reel which is what I want. It's a special edition of the c120 just for Argos I think.


Can't fault you dude, as soon as my old trusty C110 needs anything I'll just replace it with one from here without hesitation


----------



## sharkey (Mar 19, 2009)

I was all for buying one until i realised that the shipping cost to Northern Ireland is £16. Unbelievable Jeff!


----------



## hardhitter (Aug 28, 2008)

I just received my C120 from Nilfisk outlet today but it had to go back. The top handle had a reel on instead of the hose storage hook. There was no water filter for the inlet. One of the lance nozzles was broken (brass part loose inside). This couldn't have been damaged in transit.

Also the main front casing said C125, but it had a sticker on the back saying C120 refurbished. This wouldn't really bother me, but with all the other things wrong with it, the quality control doesn't seem great. Let's hope the replacement is much better.

On another note, I ordered a 10m longlife rubber hose for this machine from Directhoses, which came within a day of them sending and seems really good quality, recommended !


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Had to send my Titan back one of the wheels had stripped thread on bracket so had to go back disappointed didn't have sane issue with karcher outlet


----------



## hardhitter (Aug 28, 2008)

Shame, isn't it ?! 

I also had a vac cleaner and steam cleaner from Karcher outlet with no problems.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Yes odd as same company run both operations, the karcher I got was like new and the nilfisk was like the walking wounded, if replacement is no good I'll get my money back and try karcher again.


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

For another £40 you may as well buy a new titan from argos and get an extra 2.5 years warranty?


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

I bought a Titan from Argos about a year ago now. Was £99 if memory serves me right and came with all the accessories. Sold those and the original hose and got a rubber hose from qwashers on eBay. Does a decent job. Hose reel is only useful for storage though, as it doesn't unwind how you would like it to....


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Everyone raves about nilfisk and only went for this as it seemed a good deal with all extras got a Bosch at mo which is ok but no hose reel and it's a pain wrestling it into the shed. I was going to get a K4 but questioned if I need something that powerful just to wash car and clean patio once a year.


----------



## andspenka (Apr 19, 2014)

By the time you add it up, £49.99 + £6.95 + £5.99 = £62.93

I'd pay the extra 37 quid, you get 3 year warranty (that's a full 2 years extra) and the patio cleaner plus you can pick it up from any Argos.

I have this exact PW bought from Argos last year and I paid £129.99 for mine.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

andspenka said:


> By the time you add it up, £49.99 + £6.95 + £5.99 = £62.93
> 
> I'd pay the extra 37 quid, you get 3 year warranty (that's a full 2 years extra) and the patio cleaner plus you can pick it up from any Argos.
> 
> I have this exact PW bought from Argos last year and I paid £129.99 for mine.


Is it a good machine ?


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

The problem I see with the titan is that although it has a hose reel it can't be connected to the machine whilst reeled up, this means you need to unreel the entire hose, connect it to the machine before use and then disconnected and reeled up again after use. Sounds a bit of a pain in the backside to be honest.

The E140 has a hose reel which allows the hose to be permanently connected, so you just grab the end, click in to the lance and off you go. Currently £215 on amazon.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Crafty said:


> The problem I see with the titan is that although it has a hose reel it can't be connected to the machine whilst reeled up, this means you need to unreel the entire hose, connect it to the machine before use and then disconnected and reeled up again after use. Sounds a bit of a pain in the backside to be honest.
> 
> The E140 has a hose reel which allows the hose to be permanently connected, so you just grab the end, click in to the lance and off you go. Currently £215 on amazon.


+1

Very annoying...

I guess you could look at fashioning your own reel that does allow it to remain connected? Could be considerably less than the £100 difference for the E140, although I suspect it has other advantages over the Titan to make it a worthy purchase.


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

I got the C140 from Cleanstore outlet. Delivered within days and the only think that I saw that made it appear refurbed was that the stickers on the on off dial were slightly rubbed off. The rest of the casing was all in tact so saving about £80 and not having any stickers worked for me ! Extra long hose it came with is invaluable as well as I don't need to move the pressure washer once its wheel out the garage.

That reminds me, I need a new hose as another leak has sprung up!


----------



## andspenka (Apr 19, 2014)

Hufty said:


> Is it a good machine ?


It's a cracking machine, dedicated car nozzle which fans the jet out meaning you're not blasting at a spot. It has a 90 degree under chassis nozzle too which makes it a doddle to run along the sills and wheel arches, also dead easy to change them over by means of a push button on the end of the lance.



Crafty said:


> The problem I see with the titan is that although it has a hose reel it can't be connected to the machine whilst reeled up, this means you need to unreel the entire hose, connect it to the machine before use and then disconnected and reeled up again after use. Sounds a bit of a pain in the backside to be honest.
> 
> The E140 has a hose reel which allows the hose to be permanently connected, so you just grab the end, click in to the lance and off you go. Currently £215 on amazon.


I will admit the original hose is a bit of a pain in the backside, I no longer use it though. I bought a 10 metre one from Qwashers which is much stronger (it's been ran over twice) and also much more flexible. The original one is quite rigid and I found that it kinks quite a lot.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I had assumed you could use whilst on the reel might be pain that.


----------



## hardhitter (Aug 28, 2008)

Did you return yours yet, Hufty ? 

I requested a return date for the delivery company to collect yesterday and they turned up today ! Asked the guy collecting what the hold up was and he said it wasn't on his system till today. Not sure if it was the delivery companies' or Nilfisk outlets error. Luckily I was in. Hope the next one they send is better.


----------

